# Redividing my 2.5g



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

In the 2.5g that isn't divided anymore it has 1 betta left in it that I've had over 6 months and is probably near its natural life span (I imagine its 2 years old or older) could I divide the tank again and get a new fish to put on the other side or should I just let it finish its life out in the tank by it self so its not stressed by a younger betta?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I would just let him enjoy all the space and freedom for whatever time he has left. He could wind up living another year or two.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok, thanks. I know this is t: but what is that pic of in your avatar sprite?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

It is a pic of my biggest dojo loach (about 9 inches long ) and my long finned pleco (about 5 inches long) coming eyeball to eyeball over a sinking wafer! LOL

Here is the full size image:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

They sure are big and thanks for posting that pic.  What size tank are they in?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

They are in the 55 gallon.


----------

